# Unknown 26" BMX?



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 9, 2013)

Posting this for a friend, not sure what it is but it is cool. Seems fairly light weight and looks to have a Schwinn head set and bottom bracket. The stickers on the frame are not original and there was nothing on the frame for a ID. Let me know what you think.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 9, 2013)

Gosh, I know this frame... Laguna is the only maker that comes to mind but I don't think that's it. Very unhelpful.


----------



## RyanPartridge (Apr 11, 2013)

The mystery cruiser!

We've been trying to figure that one out for a while...

http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=194023


----------



## bricycle (Apr 11, 2013)

Hmmmm, I likes the oldie in the background!!!!!
mx frame is coo too....


----------



## bike (Apr 11, 2013)

*Not into those bikes*

but would not mind having one in the barn- very cool!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 11, 2013)

RyanPartridge said:


> The mystery cruiser!
> 
> We've been trying to figure that one out for a while...
> 
> http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=194023




I was going to post it over there but couldn't get through the sign up. It is a great riding bike though!


----------



## RyanPartridge (Apr 11, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I was going to post it over there but couldn't get through the sign up. It is a great riding bike though!




No worries, I'll post it over there. I have a couple buddy's who own those bikes and I know they'd love seeing another one!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks much.


----------



## Cycle24-7 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Mystery bike*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Sweet! Thanks much.




This bike has been seen by more folks then Elvis, and its just as mysterious. The best, and most believable rumor is a bike shop on the California coast had a small run of these made in the late70's or early 80's. Yet, so far nobody has come up with hard evidence, like maybe a add from a magazine, or sumthin.....
I'll tell you this, Its not a COOK BROS, or a CHAMPION, or a LAGUNA or a S&S......


----------



## klassic cycles (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey I have one of those! Mine is original chrome with first gen landing gear forks. Email or text me for pics! Mike (209)993-5305


----------



## SECRIST (Jun 27, 2013)

*26" bmx cruiser*

Personal message sent


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Jul 21, 2013)

PM me a price for this bike


----------



## cvoldsvhoolbmx (Oct 10, 2019)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Posting this for a friend, not sure what it is but it is cool. Seems fairly light weight and looks to have a Schwinn head set and bottom bracket. The stickers on the frame are not original and there was nothing on the frame for a i.d.. Let me know what you think.
> View attachment 538642
> View attachment 538643



Alright brother. Heres your answer. This is called an ATB. The true name, All-Terrain Bike. There were 100 of these made by a local builder in San Diego in 1985 and just one run. I had a black one that ultimately got stolen. Was super bummed because the bike complimented my Champion and other rides I had. If you want to sell it, I'm totally interested.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 10, 2019)

post is from 2013 and bike has been posted all over the internet...


----------



## cvoldsvhoolbmx (Oct 10, 2019)

old hotrod said:


> post is from 2013 and bike has been posted all over the internet...



I know this. I saw the date on this as well however I just came across thew post. This is an ATB though. I had the the 2nd one that was made.


----------



## cvoldsvhoolbmx (Oct 10, 2019)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Posting this for a friend, not sure what it is but it is cool. Seems fairly light weight and looks to have a Schwinn head set and bottom bracket. The stickers on the frame are not original and there was nothing on the frame for a i.d.. Let me know what you think.
> View attachment 538642
> View attachment 538643



Alright brother. Heres your answer. This is called an ATB. The true name, All-Terrain Bike. There were 100 of these made by a local builder in San Diego in 1985 and just one run. I had a black one that ultimately got stolen. Was super bummed because the bike complimented my Champion and other rides I had. If you want to sell it, I'm totally interested.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow, thanks for the info!! The bike sold locally shortly after the add was posted. Can't remember what it sold for but a fella from the Seattle area picked it up.


----------



## cvoldsvhoolbmx (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice. Got any leads on another


----------



## cvoldsvhoolbmx (Oct 10, 2019)

klassic cycles said:


> Hey I have one of those! Mine is original chrome with first gen landing gear forks. Email or text me for pics! Mike (209)993-5305



Mike, still got this bike? Looking to sell?


----------

